# بين جناح الطائرة وجناح البعوضة



## م المصري (26 نوفمبر 2007)

بين جناح الطائرة وجناح البعوضة 
دكتور سامي سعيد حبيب
رئيس قسم هندسة الطيران جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز​ 

بديع خلق الله لا تنقضي عجائبه وستظل البشرية تستلهم منه الدرس تلو الدرس. في هذا الصدد ما زلت أذكر اليوم القصة التي رواها لنا أحد أساتذة مادة التصميم الهندسي إبان كنت طالبًا بالجامعة. تتلخص القصة في أن إحدى الجهات البريطانية المسؤولة أعلنت عن مسابقة تصميم هندسي لكوبري عبر نهر التايمز بلندن بمواصفات ومتطلبات صعبة المنال بل تكاد تكون شبه تعجيزية، فقد كان مطلوبًا أن يجمع الكوبري بين خفة الوزن من ناحية والقدرة على تحمل الأوزان الثقيلة من ناحية أخرى. وقد باءت جميع المحاولات المضنية للمصممين ـ المتنافسين للتوصل إلى التصميم المطلوب ـ بالفشل، وكادت أن تنتهي المسابقة بإعلان العجز، لولا أن أحدهم تذكر أنه قد علم في صفوف دراسته الباكرة بأن القنفذ ذلك المخلق الصغير يتمتع بتركيبة هيكل عظمي متميزة تمكنه من تحمل وزن رجل يبلغ 70 كغم بينما لا يزيد وزنه هو في المتوسط عن كغم واحد أي أنه يستطيع حمل 70 ضعف وزنه. فقام المهندس بدراسة تركيبة الهيكل العظمي لذلك المخلوق الضعيف في نظر الإنسان، ومن ثم قام بتصميم للكوبري المطلوب مقلدًا الهيكل العظمي للقنفذ فنجح في تصميمه وفاز بالجائزة وتم بالفعل إنشاء الكوبري بنجاح لاحقًا.
 تداعت تلك الأفكار ببالي وأنا أطالع الجديد في مجال علم الطيران المقارن بين الطائرات الحديثة من جهة والأحياء من جهة أخرى والتي تشمل ثلاث طبقات من المخلوقات هي الطيور على اختلاف أنواعها وأحجامها، والخفاش وهو حيوان ثديي طائر، والحشرات الطائرة. ولكل طبقة من هذه المخلوقات خصوصيات يضيق المجال عن تعدادها في طريقة وأسلوب طيرانها، فهي وإن كانت جميعًا تستطيع أن تطير، إلا أن طريقة كل منها في الطيران تتمتع بخصوصيات خارجة عن نطاق قدرات الطبقات الأخرى.


فالحشرات مثلاً تعاني بادي الرأي من كبر وزنها مقارنة بحجم أجنحتها ورقة تلك الأجنحة لدرجة العديد من مهندسي وعلماء الطيران ظلوا في حيرة لعقود طويلة في تفسير كيفية قدرة هذه المخلوقات على الطيران لأن تركيبتها المشار إليها لا تتوافق مع النظريات المعروفة للإنسان في مجال الطيران، فطبقًا للنظريات التي تدرس في كل المعاهد والجامعات العالمية المتخصصة فإن من المفترض أن كثيرًا من الحشرات الطائرة والطيور الصغيرة والخفافيش لا تستطيع الطيران أصلاً. 
 فمن المعلوم أن كل شيء يطير بجناحيه سواءً أكان طائرة بوينغ 747 العملاقة أو مجرد ناموسة صغيرة لا وزن يذكر لها يتحتم عليه توليد قوة رافعة تزيد عن وزنه على أقل تقدير وإلا فإنه سيظل ملتصقًا بالأرض بفعل الجاذبية كبقية المخلوقات. والتحليلات العلمية للقوى الرافعة المتولدة عن أجنحة تلك المخلوقات طبقًا لنظريات الرفع المستخدمة في تصميم الطائرات الحديثة لا تستطيع نظريٌّا أن تزودها بأكثر من ثلث القوى الرافعة اللازمة لطيرانها. بيد أن واقع الحال المشاهد على خلاف ذلك، إذ تتمتع تلك المخلوقات بقدرات طيران تفوق إلى حد بعيد قدرات أحدث الطائرات المقاتلة. فالحشرات الطائرة تستطيع أن تطير إلى الأمام وإلى الخلف كما أنها تستطيع أن تحوم وتناور بخفة وبمرونة أكبر من أفضل الطائرات المقاتلة الحديثة، بل إنه وبطريقة لا تزال غير مكتملة المعالم لذوي التخصص فإن الحشرات الطائرة والطيور الصغيرة تتمكن من توليد ما يزيد عن ثلاثة أضعاف ما يمكن حسابه بواسطة النظريات المستعملة في تصميم الطائرات. وسبب هذه المفارقة العلمية هو بالطبع قصور الإنسان في فهم كامل الحقيقة العلمية وفي الافتراضات العلمية التبسيطية التي تبنى عليها نظريات السريان الهوائي المعتمدة في تصميم الطائرات. 
 ونقطة البداية لحل هذه المعضلة العلمية تكمن في النظر في فوارق تكوين أجنحة الحشرات الطائرة وطريقة عملها المغايرة لعمل أجنحة الطائرات. تمتاز أجنحة هذه المخلوقات عن أجنحة الطائرات بحركات معقدة ثلاثية الأبعاد يقوم فيها الطائر بدفع جناحيه الرقيقين إلى الأمام وخفضهما إلى الأسفل في نفس الآن مع دوران للجناح حول محوره الطو- ثم إكمالاً للحركة المولدة للرفع يقوم الطائر بعكس تلك الحركات المركبة من الأعلى والخلف مما يساعده في توليد المزيد من قوى الرفع. تقوم هذه المخلوقات بخفق أجنحتها بالطريقة المذكورة عشرات المرات في الثانية الواحدة، وعند قمة الهرم، فإن الطائر الطنان يقوم بخفق جناحيه بالطريقة ذاتها 200 مرة في الثانية الواحدة، أي أنه يقوم بخفق جناحيه 72,000 مرة في ساعة واحدة فقط، وهو أمر يتخطى العمر الافتراضي لقدرة تحمل جناح طائرة كبرى مثل البوينغ 747 لعشرين عامًا بمرة ونصف، حيث تعتبر دورة انحناء جناح الطائرة نحو الأعلى ثم نحو السفل عند كل عملية إقلاع وهبوط بمثابة رفة واحدة فقط من رفات جناح الطائر الطنان، ومن خلال استمرارية هذا الخفق المعقد الحركات تتولد قوى الرفع التي لم يستطع العلماء بدءًا فهم آليتها إلا مؤخرًا، بالمقابل يتم تصميم أجنحة الطائرات على دراسات أكثر تبسيطًا (ثنائية الأبعاد) تفترض الثبات في سرعة سريان الهواء على جناح الطائرة ذي المنحنى الهوائي الثابت، أو سرعة الدوران الثابتة لريش (أجنحة) المروحيات (الهليوكوبتر).
 وما زال العلماء يدرسون ظاهرة تفوق قوى الرفع للطيور الصغيرة والحشرات بالنسبة لأجنحة الطائرات منذ الخمسينيات دون أن يتوصلوا إلى فهم للظاهرة حتى قام فريق من العلماء في عام 1997م ببناء آلة تحاكي شكل بعض أنواع الفراشات تكلف تصميمها وإنتاجها 100.000 دولار أمريكي واستغرق تسعة أشهر من الجهود المكثفة لفريق التصميم، طول جناح الفراشة الآلية (1متر) وهو يساوي عشرة أضعاف طول جناح أكبر الفراشات (10سم) حجمًا، ويخفق بنفس أسلوب الفراشة الحية لكن بسرعات أبطأ، من أجل تكبير ما يجري إلى مقياس يسهل معه رصد تفاصيله الدقيقة والتعلم منها، وقد قرر العلماء بناء الآلة بعد أن باءت جميع جهودهم السابقة في دراسة الحشرات الطائرة والفراشات بالفشل نظرًا لصغر وهشاشة أجنحتها مما يشكل عقبات عملية في دراستها. وتمكن العلماء أخيرًا من خلال دراسة السريان الهوائي لجناح الفراشة الميكانيكية العملاقة من اكتشاف اللغز الذي حيرهم لخمسة عقود من الزمان، تبين من هذه الدراسات استفادة الحشرات الطائرة من ظاهرة الدوامات الهوائية، تتسبب في حصول انهيار قوة الرفع في أجنحة الطائرات (ستال) أما سبب تدني سرعة الطائرة أو زيادة زاوية الهجوم فتتحول الطائرة في تلك الحالات إلى مجرد كتلة مرتفعة عن سطح الأرض تسقط بسبب قوة الجاذبية سقوط الحجر من جو السماء، لكن الدوامات الهوائية تستغل بشكل فعال من قبل الحشرات وذلك بتدوير الجناح في اللحظة الحاسمة لتلتصق الدوامة بمقدمة الجناح فتولد قوة رفع تزيد مرة ونصف عن احتياج الحشرة للطيران بدلاً من أن تتسبب في انهيار قوة الرفع لجناح الحشرة كما هو الحال بالنسبة للطائرات، ولا يتوقف هذا الترتيب البديع في أسلوب طيران الحشرات على الكيف فقط بل إن الكم كذلك لمن بديع صنع الله حيث تستطيع الحشرة الطائرة توليد مرة ونصف ضعف ما تحتاجه كحد أدنى للطيران، بينما كانت التوقعات طبقًا للنظريات السابقة تذهب إلى أن الحشرات لا تستطيع توليد أكثر من ثلث ما تحتاجه من القوة الرافعة، أي أن الله تعالى قد وهب الحشرات الطائرة قوةً رافعة تعادل خمسة أضعاف ما كان يظنه الإنسان ممكنًا طبقًا للنظريات العلمية إلى وقت قريب، وهي بهذه القدرات تشبه طائرة ذات محركات قوية تستطيع أن تقوم بشتى أنواع المناورات الصعبة، ومرة أخرى تجد الإنسانية نفسها متتلمذة صغيرة أمام الإبداع الإلهي العظيم حيث يرى العلماء أن هذه الظاهرة الجديدة بحاجة إلى فهم أعمق في كيفية توليد هذه الدوامات واحتمالات الإفادة منها في بعض أنواع الطيران مستقبلاً. وصدق الله العظيم القائل: {وَمَآ أُوتِيتُم مّنَ الْعِلْمِ إِلا قَلِيلاً}. وما أعظم المثل الإلهي المضروب للبشرية في سورة البقرة: {إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَسْتَحْيِى أَن يَضْرِبَ مَثَلاً مَّا بَعُوضَةً فَمَا فَوْقَهَا فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ ءَامَنُواْ فَيَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ الْحَقُّ مِن رَّبِّهِمْ * وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ فَيَقُولُونَ مَاذَآ أَرَادَ اللَّهُ بِهَذَا مَثَلاً يُضِلُّ بِهِ كَثِيرًا وَيَهْدِى بِهِ كَثِيرًا وَمَا يُضِلُّ بِهِ إِلا الفاسقين}.


----------



## جاسر (27 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

جزاك الله خير وكذا أستاذنا الفاضل ...

وفقك الله وفتح عليك أخي الكريم 

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## فايز النداوي (30 نوفمبر 2007)

لك جزيل الشكر على هالموضوع ونتمنى ان نرى منك المزيد


----------



## م المصري (30 نوفمبر 2007)

و جزاكما كل خير 

مشرفنا الفاضل ... جاسر 

و المهندس فايز 

علي تفضلكما بالمرور


----------



## بدري علي (7 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*شىء رائع ربنا يوفقك الى ما فيه الخير للامه ونتمنى ان نرى منك المزيد*​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (7 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير الاستاذ الدكتور وياريت حضرتك تشرفنا فى الملتقى دائما


----------



## مهندس أكرم (8 أغسطس 2009)

مقارنة أكثر من رائعة 

بارك الله بكم


----------



## عمراياد (2 ديسمبر 2009)

سبحان الله وبحمده

علم الانسان مالم يعلم


----------



## الجدى (3 ديسمبر 2009)

{إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَسْتَحْيِى أَن يَضْرِبَ مَثَلاً مَّا بَعُوضَةً فَمَا فَوْقَهَا فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ ءَامَنُواْ فَيَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ الْحَقُّ مِن رَّبِّهِمْ * وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ فَيَقُولُونَ مَاذَآ أَرَادَ اللَّهُ بِهَذَا مَثَلاً يُضِلُّ بِهِ كَثِيرًا وَيَهْدِى بِهِ كَثِيرًا وَمَا يُضِلُّ بِهِ إِلا الفاسقين}. 




بارك الله فيكم 
نقل موفق


----------



## dreams1804 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*  السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​​*​


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (5 يناير 2010)

جزاااااااااااااااااااااااك الله خيرا موضوع جميل جدا


----------



## بن عاطف (7 يناير 2010)

شكرا لكم اخواني الكرام المصري وجاسر والاعضلء جميعا


----------



## حلم اماراتي (26 يناير 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات الرائعه نفعنا الله واياكم


----------



## سامح الفيومى (26 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سامح الفيومى (26 يناير 2010)

ما اريد ان اشير اليه هوه ان استاذة الجامعات المصريه وللاسف لا يستخدمون ولا حتى يشيرون الى طالبهم بهذه الامثله الرائعه


----------



## سامح الفيومى (26 يناير 2010)

فعندما كنت فى الفرقه الاولى بقسم هندسة طيران القاهره وكنا ندرس تاريخ الطيران فتوقعت من استاذ الماده انا يحدثنا عن العبقرى عباس ابن فرناس وما احدثه من طفره علميه منذ قرون وقبل انا يكتشف الفرنسيون والامريكان ما اكتشفه العالم الاسلامى بقرون


----------



## اكرم تويج (27 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وحماك من كل مكروه يارب


----------



## اكرم تويج (27 يناير 2010)

اخي الغالي ان عباس ابن فرناس اراده في تجربته ان يقلد الطير ولن يبتكر شيى واكيد ان هناك الكثير من الناس من جرب ولن يفلح


----------



## mezonoor (27 يناير 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده ***** سبحان الله العظيم
الحمدلله رب العالمــــين


----------

